# Installed my manual 4wd setup!



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I got the manually 4wd installed on my brute yesterday, worked like a charm riding it around the neighborhood. It'll be put to the true test next weekend when we go riding....I'll be sure and leave some feedback on the performance. He said he's been running his setup for about 2 years with no issues. I'm stoked! Been about 8 months since I had the beast out last and I can't wait!!! Big thanks to Ricky on the setup! Although he makes them out of his home his customer service is superb! Talked me through everything when I was installing and said to call him if I have any problems at all. If he is any reflection of his product then I'm positive I won't have any issues with it riding. Great dude to deal with and fast shipping (got here in 3 days). If you're having actuator nightmares and want to try out the manual setup shoot Ricky a PM and he'll get you fixed up.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

how much does he charge to do that.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Who's Ricky


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea lol who's ricky


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Rmax. He's a member on here. Shoot him a PM with any questions. I have one of his set ups and I love it.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

me and a buddy bought one also and they work great!!


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

A lot of the people I've heard that use his set up say they're a lifesaver......one less dinky electronic to worry about not working when you need it most.....I'm game


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what do they look like


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

he has some pics in his gallery of what they look like i'll go take some pics of mine on my brute here in a lil bit


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I painted mine black to match my bike better but my buddy didnt so i put a pic of his up also so you could see it better.. not hard to install and if you have any probs rmax can walk you through it if need be overall i think it's a great setup and alot better than dealing with the electric actuator i'd deff recommend this to anyone thats having trouble with the stock actuator or wants to know when they put it in 4x4 it's actually in 4x4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> what do they look like


I know theres already a couple pics, but heres a couple more of mine... Also from rmax. It works great, just need to find something to seal mine better against the diff since I have a small leak behind it.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Rmax, where are you? I need one of those bad boys.
Sent PM


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Me to. What's he charging


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep i got one myself. As filthy says its an awesome setup but just got a small leak behind it.......


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i tried putting a small bead of silicone around it but didnt work so im gonna try and put a good thick coat around it once its on the brute also got a few other ideas i'll try as others fail will post if i come across something that holds up


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm trying to find a light or medium strength epoxy...something that will stick and seal between the 2 different surfaces but can still be broke loose and removed. No luck so far. I may have located some better silicone though.....only time will tell

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Should be able to machine a groove in it and use an o ring. How thick is the UHMW?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hi guys, i am making a couple of changes in the block , hopefully this will cure the leaking problem,i will be trying it out this comeing week end, if it works the new 1s will be modded this way, an for you guys that already have the manual4wd i will be sending it to you to upgrade yours, an thanks for the postive post, we will get the water issue corrected,as my orginal intention for this mod was to make our kawies 4wd system reliable, with less headackes


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

how much would one of these setups cost?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

rmax said:


> hi guys, i am making a couple of changes in the block , hopefully this will cure the leaking problem,i will be trying it out this comeing week end, if it works the new 1s will be modded this way, an for you guys that already have the manual4wd i will be sending it to you to upgrade yours, an thanks for the postive post, we will get the water issue corrected,as my orginal intention for this mod was to make our kawies 4wd system reliable, with less headackes


That would be awesome rmaxx. Thanks for the help and mod....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

rmax said:


> hi guys, i am making a couple of changes in the block , hopefully this will cure the leaking problem,i will be trying it out this comeing week end, if it works the new 1s will be modded this way, an for you guys that already have the manual4wd i will be sending it to you to upgrade yours, an thanks for the postive post, we will get the water issue corrected,as my orginal intention for this mod was to make our kawies 4wd system reliable, with less headackes


HECK Yeah! :rockn: I love mine, the leak is the ONLY thing that troubles me about it. Keep me in the loop bud, you got my #. I'm sure you can send mine and Deadman's together to save on shipping. Let me know if I owe ya anything. Thanks again.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya let us know how it goes this weekend and if it does good how long till we could get the upgrade? def a great setup but will be perfect once the leak issue is solved


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> HECK Yeah! :rockn: I love mine, the leak is the ONLY thing that troubles me about it. Keep me in the loop bud, you got my #. I'm sure you can send mine and Deadman's together to save on shipping. Let me know if I owe ya anything. Thanks again.


I know thats right. Wouldnt run anything else bro. You know how i feel filthy on the shipping either way. Thank you for the set up....

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

will this work on prairies also or this brute only? wouldn't mind it on my p650 when the actuator dies instead of dealing with it still... is there a way to fix the wiring to make it stay light 4x4 or 2x4 on the screen though?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> will this work on prairies also or this brute only? wouldn't mind it on my p650 when the actuator dies instead of dealing with it still... is there a way to fix the wiring to make it stay light 4x4 or 2x4 on the screen though?


To be honest i have tried to get mine to stay 2x4 but couldnt get it like that. Im pretty sure your not going to be able to cause your board in your dash has to comunicate the computer. 

If it will work on the prairie im not sure. rmaxx the creator would be the only to answer that. Good luck bro


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I got my light to stay 2x4 on the dash.....i have much to teach you young grasshopper 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

didnt get back in time to ride sat ,will be trying today to test for leaks, an my new used exhaust , did get a chance to try it sat, thanks E.A. seems to have brought my engine mods to life,


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^I got my light to stay 2x4 on the dash.....i have much to teach you young grasshopper
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Young grasshopper uhu lol? Hey im always willing to learn new tricks. Lol


Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Had my brute out this weekend with manual setup for the first time. Still have to get it dialed in with the cable adjustments, but it went right into and out of 4wd once I got it close. Kinda hard to make adjustments when its 34 degrees out, wet and muddy. The system is a great design and like I said, worked great once I got it close to the right cable adjustments. Just have to fine tune it now that it's home in my warm, dry garage. Great design and functionality, just a learning curve on this operators behalf :34: Thanks Ricky. Hit me up when you get the waterproofing situation worked out......I have some time (blew out the drive propeller seal in the back of the front diff) so water was coming in everywhere anyway. Guess I know what I'm cleaning tonight


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got to ride some sunday, not enought deep water riding as i wanted , but all looks good so far, first time i rode with a teryx in the group ,be sure to have plenty of big bikes with good winches when you have a t/rex in the group, we only had 2 brutes an a renagade, spent most of the day with cables hooked to the t/rex


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Good news, I hope I can get one of those before spring, the mud awaits.:rockn:


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

do u have a price on the setup? i havent seen any body post one yet. and what all would u need from us to do this, or do u supply all the parts?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

muddaholic 09 said:


> do u have a price on the setup? i havent seen any body post one yet. and what all would u need from us to do this, or do u supply all the parts?


All the parts are supplied except the screws on the front diff which you will use the factory screws. Other than all you need to do is cut your plastics where the shifter goes through. Just a small candy cane shaped hole. Adjust your cable and you got a great set up. 

PM rmaxx on the price.


----------



## thunderstruck (Mar 4, 2012)

rmax, i am interested, but cant send a pm yet, can you pm me details


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do the kebc delete kit, the lights will not flash and will allow you to select what the display says either 2x4 or 4x4 with the selector switch. Without deleting the kebc, the lights will still flash.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a wire you can clip to stop the flashing if you want to know witch one I can go out to my shop and look at mine,it has been years sese I done it,but the old KOD site had this on it and showed witch wire to clip but i dont think his site is still up and running,I check today and find witch wire it was but I know you can clip it at the dash or at the plug where it goes to the CDI either will work same sire,it runs from the CDI to the dash,I cliped mine up by the dash and taped it up,but this was back in 06 LOL.


----------

